# Jacque Vaughn: No skipping steps in latest rebuild



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> ORLANDO, Fla. -- There's one thing Orlando Magic coach Jacque Vaughn can promise as the head of a team that finished a league-worst 20-62 in Year 1 of the franchise's latest rebuilding project.
> 
> He won't allow any sugarcoating.
> 
> ...


http://www.miamiherald.com/2013/09/30/3661678/magic-coach-no-skipping-steps.html


----------

